

Dunbar's Number - JoelMcCracken
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dunbar%27s_number

======
kevinelliott
I wonder if it also happens to do with the fact that the more friends you
have, the less likely that you'll be able to communicate with all of them
often enough to maintain the relationship.

The cited example max of around 150, for some people, might mean they talk to
each once or twice a year, assuming they make an effort to talk to at least
one person each day, and they're actively making sure to talk to people that
haven't yet talked to. This is an unrealistic effort, so more likely is that a
smaller subselection is very active (30-40?), with many people being missed.

Thus, if you had 1000 friends, how many of them will even get spoken to a 1
year period?

I'd guess that people tend to have no more than 150 friends/relationships,
because of this inability to communicate frequently enough with all of them.

